# Universal Bandsaw Fence



## essexcowboy (6 Mar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpbwH9510MY want to share this really easy jig for the bandsaw that works only took me 20 mins to make and a great addition to my workshop


----------



## Knot Competent (17 May 2015)

Thanks for drawing my attention to this, what a sensible, useful and simple jig!


----------



## woodpig (17 May 2015)

Clever idea. Thanks for posting.


----------



## graduate_owner (20 May 2015)

Yes, very neat

K


----------

